# Straw Hat Kikos -- Misprint?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 12, 2012)

I came across an ad on CL for rabbits. I was wondering if they misprinted the price or not. I know very little about rabbits so I haven't the slightest idea. :/ Also what is REW?
Here it is:

"I have 3 German Angora for sale or trade. We have decided to stick with one breed and need the cage space. This trio is a very nice group the buck is very friendly he is. REW. The black doe is also loving she will come to the door to be rubbed on every time you come out to see them. The chestnut doe is the black does mom and is a little shy a first. They all come from a good line in Virgina they produce very nice wool. I have some of the black does clipping you can see. We are located in _______ and are asking $600 for all 3. Or trade for a few dairy goats (Nigerian, Nubian, mini Nubian, Alpine/ Nubian or a combination of these)"


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 12, 2012)

REW = Red eyed white in other words they have an albino look to them white fur with red eyes. One of our hamsters is a REW!

I sure would hope that is a misprint on price, I don't see someone wanting to put $600 into 3 rabbits. I think the Angora are rare and it's possible the Germans are even more rare, but $600 for 3 rabbits is outrageous especially when you think of all the other things farm related you could buy for $600!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 12, 2012)

HAHA I agree. If I were to spend $600 on something farm related it most definitely would not be 3 rabbits!! So REW is an albino then. huh Thanks!! Never would have guessed.


----------



## pennylove (Jun 12, 2012)

I really hope that's a misprint. $600 for three German Angoras, even if they're show quality and champions in prime breeding condition is A LOT. I have French Angoras, but my show quality rabbits run around $50 and I've seen Germans and hybrids around the same price. I'm located in the midwest, but I really can't see the price difference would be that extreme in your area.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 13, 2012)

pennylove said:
			
		

> I really hope that's a misprint. $600 for three German Angoras, even if they're show quality and champions in prime breeding condition is A LOT. I have French Angoras, but my show quality rabbits run around $50 and I've seen Germans and hybrids around the same price. I'm located in the midwest, but I really can't see the price difference would be that extreme in your area.


I emailed the lady last night about them, and guess what? They are 3 for $600!!!!! She says they are high quality German Angora Rabbits and that she sells them for $250 a piece but for the three she will do $600.


----------



## mama24 (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL. I am local to you and saw the same ad! People are crazy! Have you seen the ads for $50 poor quality silkies???


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 13, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> LOL. I am local to you and saw the same ad! People are crazy! Have you seen the ads for $50 poor quality silkies???


?? $50 for a chicken?? WOW. And a silkie? GL to her on selling them and I wish her the best but wow.


----------



## pennylove (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, that is absurd. I guess it goes back to the old adage--everything is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

There is a breeder somewhat near me that charges $200-300 per bunny for English Angoras. They're common in the area, though and most people sell them for between $35-55. I've always wondered about the people who buy from her--I mean, do they just not know where else to look? 

I take it you wont be buying $600 worth of German Angoras? LOL.


----------



## mama24 (Jun 13, 2012)

The silkie ads are gone. They were up last week and I saw where someone else had posted a reply to the ad telling this person their silkies were terrible quality (which they were, but I could never be that mean to someone.) They were supposed to be porcelains, which are a new and rare coloring, but they looked more like partridge mixes to me. lol


----------



## bunnyperson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm from Virginia, I haven't seen the ad myself. However, when I was looking for a Holland Lop a few months back I found most breeders, raised both Netherland Dwarfs and Holland lops. I checked multiple breeders for sale section daily looking for the color I wanted. One day I saw a breeder with 2 ND's for sale "show quality" $250 each. I thought it was crazy.... The next day they had SOLD next to them! It seems crazy, but some people will pay that much for a bunny! I was just looking for a pet/hobby farm. Nothing fancy or showing and luckily found a breeder selling ones I liked for a reasonable price


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 20, 2012)

bunnyperson said:
			
		

> I'm from Virginia, I haven't seen the ad myself. However, when I was looking for a Holland Lop a few months back I found most breeders, raised both Netherland Dwarfs and Holland lops. I checked multiple breeders for sale section daily looking for the color I wanted. One day I saw a breeder with 2 ND's for sale "show quality" $250 each. I thought it was crazy.... The next day they had SOLD next to them! It seems crazy, but some people will pay that much for a bunny! I was just looking for a pet/hobby farm. Nothing fancy or showing and luckily found a breeder selling ones I liked for a reasonable price


They may have been _asking_ that much - but it doesn't mean they got it!


----------



## reereechickens (Jun 20, 2012)

I live in Reidsville and have a French Angora bun that is not for sale. I don't know who in Reidsville this is, but $200 for a rabbit is pretty steep! Most Grand Champions or whatever is TOL I would think would NOT be advertised on CL. 

But no, it is not me!


----------

